# Tied to the headboard..........



## Artograph (Jan 29, 2009)

_WHAT_!????  What did you think this pic would be...!!!?????



This is my little guys room.....he sometimes put his 'stuffies' up on the headboard, like this!!!

Feedback is what I'm looking for!!!!!


----------



## LaFoto (Jan 29, 2009)

Is that a toy beaver? How cute! Or a marmot? Or what is it?
I now want one, too!


----------



## Antarctican (Jan 29, 2009)

^^^ My guess is that maybe it's an otter, holding a starfish on its belly. Or maybe I've just been hanging around with LP too long.

It's a sweet pic. The bit of pillow in the lower left corner is a bit distracting to me though. Either none of it showing, or if it extended more into the photo might work better. And I like how you included a corner of the artwork in the top right, giving more context to the shot.


----------



## Artograph (Jan 29, 2009)

He he heee!!  Thanks guys!!!

Yeah...it's a little otter with a starfish.  His name is "Grey Star"!!  My hubby and I brought it back from Vancouver when we visited there last year.  My little guy loves his stuffies!!!

:O)


----------

